# Seeking Advice for getting job as an English teacher in Benidorm



## aeysha (Sep 15, 2012)

Dearl All

I would be moving to Spain in 2013, may be in May. I have done Masters in English Literature, Post Graduate Diploma in Linguistics and am working as an English teacher for almost ten years. I have the experience of teaching to Primary, Middle School and O Level students. Moreover, I have a sound command over the language, but the problem is that I am not a native speaker. Keeping in view all the facts given above, would I be in a position to get a job of an English teacher in Benidorm or any other nearest city easily or I will have to do any of the diplomas from TEFL, TESOL or CELTA, or its a must to do any of these diplomas. How much the English teachers are being paid here? 

Please if someone has any idea or information related to my issue, kindly do relply. Are there any other jobs like babysitting other than English teaching?Are there any other jobs for english speakers other than Teaching English in Benidorm? Please let me know. I would be highly obliged.

Looking forward for sincere reply.

Regards
Aeysha


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aeysha said:


> Dearl All
> 
> I would be moving to Spain in 2013, may be in May. I have done Masters in English Literature, Post Graduate Diploma in Linguistics and am working as an English teacher for almost ten years. I have the experience of teaching to Primary, Middle School and O Level students. Moreover, I have a sound command over the language, but the problem is that I am not a native speaker. Keeping in view all the facts given above, would I be in a position to get a job of an English teacher in Benidorm or any other nearest city easily or I will have to do any of the diplomas from TEFL, TESOL or CELTA, or its a must to do any of these diplomas. How much the English teachers are being paid here?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I can't speak specifically for Benidorm, but here, less than an hour north, you wouldn't get a job in a language academy unless you were a native English speaker - & when I was working in one, they specifically wanted someone with a 'home counties' accent  A good academy would also be asking for a TEFL/CELTA - even though you are clearly very well qualified - in fact they might even consider you to be over-qualified

academies in my town pay about 10€ an hour - you'll get more in big cities like Madrid or Barcelona

you might like to consider International/British schools, too

your main problem though will be a work visa - your flag suggests that you are from Pakistan - in which case you wouldn't be able to live & work here without such a visa - which any company wishing to employ you would have to secure - & the chances of that happening are pretty much zero when there are so many European native English speakers looking for work, who don't need visas.


----------



## aeysha (Sep 15, 2012)

I would move to Spain on spouse visa which will enable me to enjoy all the rights of legal citizens here. Please do let me know if there are such institutions in Benidorm, Alicante or Valencia which offer the courses of CELTA, TEFL and TESOL? How much do such courses approximately cost? 

Also let me know about any other job opportunities in Benidorm other than English Teaching. Would my spoken English help me to get any other job? Please do reply if someone has an idea about my issues.
Best Regards 
Aeysha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aeysha said:


> I would move to Spain on spouse visa which will enable me to enjoy all the rights of legal citizens here. Please do let me know if there are such institutions in Benidorm, Alicante or Valencia which offer the courses of CELTA, TEFL and TESOL? How much do such courses approximately cost?
> 
> Also let me know about any other job opportunities in Benidorm other than English Teaching. Would my spoken English help me to get any other job? Please do reply if someone has an idea about my issues.
> Best Regards
> Aeysha



Work is scarce in Spain, so it wont be easy. Make sure you have enough funds to live from if you dont find any

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aeysha said:


> I would move to Spain on spouse visa which will enable me to enjoy all the rights of legal citizens here. Please do let me know if there are such institutions in Benidorm, Alicante or Valencia which offer the courses of CELTA, TEFL and TESOL? How much do such courses approximately cost?
> 
> Also let me know about any other job opportunities in Benidorm other than English Teaching. Would my spoken English help me to get any other job? Please do reply if someone has an idea about my issues.
> Best Regards
> Aeysha


nothing will help you get work if you don't have a resident & work visa

there is little work of any kind - what there is will go to those who can legally work here without a work visa 

do you have a work visa or an EU passport?


----------



## aeysha (Sep 15, 2012)

My husband has a legal resident card. Since he is a legal resident of Spain and works legally there, I will also get one and would be able work legally there. The problem is not of visa, the problem is of work availability according to my potential.


----------



## aeysha (Sep 15, 2012)

Please let me know about other job opportunities in Benidorm other than teaching so that I set my targets accordingly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aeysha said:


> Please let me know about other job opportunities in Benidorm other than teaching so that I set my targets accordingly.


 I dont understand the visa thing, but if you're sure that you have leave to work, the answer is, there isnt really any - maybe look thru local papers, or see if you can find some bar work??? But with the highest unemployment in Europe and 33% of the population unemployed, its not going to be easy. Learning to speak and write Spanish would be your first task! Or try the local international schools??

Jo xxx


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know about Benidorm, but here in Granada it is definitely possible to get work in an academy if you are not a native speaker, I know several people who do. With your experience you may not need a TEFL but the only way to find out would be to contact academies directly. There is suddenly a high demand for English teachers in Spain partly because it has become a requirement for many university degrees where it once wasn't. If you look hard enough you should be able to find something. You could also give private classes too, while you find work at a school or academy, keeping in mind the pay for this is usually quite low. Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gracegaldo said:


> I don't know about Benidorm, but here in Granada it is definitely possible to get work in an academy if you are not a native speaker, I know several people who do. With your experience you may not need a TEFL but the only way to find out would be to contact academies directly. There is suddenly a high demand for English teachers in Spain partly because it has become a requirement for many university degrees where it once wasn't. If you look hard enough you should be able to find something. You could also give private classes too, while you find work at a school or academy, keeping in mind the pay for this is usually quite low. Good luck!


yes I agree that in some areas there is indeed work

but without a work visa?'

are academies applying for visas for non-EU citizens do you know?


----------



## NathanInSpain (Sep 23, 2012)

aeysha said:


> I would move to Spain on spouse visa which will enable me to enjoy all the rights of legal citizens here. Please do let me know if there are such institutions in Benidorm, Alicante or Valencia which offer the courses of CELTA, TEFL and TESOL? How much do such courses approximately cost?


This is a good site to find TEFLs, it shows prices too: TEFL Courses :: TEFL Certification :: Cactus TEFL

It's tricky because it tries to make you apply through their site - but once you've found out there's one in the city you want then just google the school's name.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes I agree that in some areas there is indeed work
> 
> but without a work visa?'
> 
> are academies applying for visas for non-EU citizens do you know?


Unfortunately I doubt that many academies will be applying for visas for non EU citizens to work for them, just because there are so many qualified EU people looking for work already. 
It sounds like the OP won't have to worry about that though, it seems like as long as she gets the spouse visa before she starts working it will all be legal and above board.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aeysha said:


> I would move to Spain on spouse visa which will enable me to enjoy all the rights of legal citizens here. Please do let me know if there are such institutions in Benidorm, Alicante or Valencia which offer the courses of CELTA, TEFL and TESOL? How much do such courses approximately cost?
> 
> Also let me know about any other job opportunities in Benidorm other than English Teaching. Would my spoken English help me to get any other job? Please do reply if someone has an idea about my issues.
> Best Regards
> Aeysha


sorry - I missed this post where you said you will be on a spouse visa

that will make it easier - but still not easy I'm afraid

it's unlikely that in this area you would earn enough to support yourself - is your spouse coming here to work? if he has contracted work at least that will take the pressure off a bit


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gracegaldo said:


> Unfortunately I doubt that many academies will be applying for visas for non EU citizens to work for them, just because there are so many qualified EU people looking for work already.
> It sounds like the OP won't have to worry about that though, it seems like as long as she gets the spouse visa before she starts working it will all be legal and above board.


that's what I thought...


I missed the post about the spouse visa - so thanks for mentioning it


----------



## aeysha (Sep 15, 2012)

Are there any other jobs other than teaching English in Benidorm for English speakers? Please let me know. How much do the private academies pay per hour? How can I take students privately? I mean how to advertise myself to get private tutions? How much should each student be charged per hour?


----------



## aeysha (Sep 15, 2012)

Should I do some course for getting a technical skill which would enable me to earn enough to support myself? For examplee, a beautician course, hairdresser's or a cheff's? Are Indian ceff's in demand in Benidorm? Please do advise me because I have to do something to support myself there otherwise my husband will send me back I wont become a helping hand for him.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

aeysha said:


> Should I do some course for getting a technical skill which would enable me to earn enough to support myself? For examplee, a beautician course, hairdresser's or a cheff's? Are Indian ceff's in demand in Benidorm? Please do advise me because I have to do something to support myself there otherwise my husband will send me back I wont become a helping hand for him.



Oh dear that's a little worrying because unemployment is sky high in Spain at the moment. 

There are thousands of unemployed Spanish people already qualified to do those kind of jobs, and they would probably be offered any job first, due to their fluency in Spanish if nothing else,


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You should get in touch with some academies in the area you want. In the past we were approached by some academies as they wanted NATIVE staff, and some of them academies, have their own methodology for teaching so no qualifications were needed. But then again, some might ask you for CELTA, DELTA or things like that. 

Choosing Benidorm might not be clever as it is like the plague there, (with English speakers I mean) and there will be lots of people in the same situation as you, unemployed and looking for work. You could consider another area of Spain where English speakers are scarce and you might stand a better chance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> You should get in touch with some academies in the area you want. In the past we were approached by some academies as they wanted NATIVE staff, and some of them academies, have their own methodology for teaching so no qualifications were needed. But then again, some might ask you for CELTA, DELTA or things like that.
> 
> Choosing Benidorm might not be clever as it is like the plague there, (with English speakers I mean) and there will be lots of people in the same situation as you, unemployed and looking for work. You could consider another area of Spain where English speakers are scarce and you might stand a better chance.


yes, good advice............ but aeysha isn't a native speaker 

and I think she has to go where her husband is.........


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

That will be teach me for no reading the whole thread... pah!! 

Just follow your hubby and once you are there, you can look around. It is already difficult to find anything while you are around, I would think it would be even more difficult to find something while in Pakistan.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ooooopssss - how very excitingggggggggggggggg, I am a Seniooooorrrrrrrrrr now! Yohhooooo! 





*falls backwards and break neck*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Ooooopssss - how very excitingggggggggggggggg, I am a Seniooooorrrrrrrrrr now! Yohhooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheer2::dance:



that means you have to behave now........ people will think you know what you're talking about
:eek2:


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

aeysha said:


> I would move to Spain on spouse visa which will enable me to enjoy all the rights of legal citizens here. Please do let me know if there are such institutions in Benidorm, Alicante or Valencia which offer the courses of CELTA, TEFL and TESOL? How much do such courses approximately cost?
> 
> Also let me know about any other job opportunities in Benidorm other than English Teaching. Would my spoken English help me to get any other job? Please do reply if someone has an idea about my issues.
> Best Regards
> Aeysha


Yes, there are schools in Valencia for preparation of the CELTA (just do a Google search). Also Barcelona. I did mine with Cambridge Uni in Barcelona but had the opportunity to study in Valencia. My course cost me €1,700 for a five week course. Some institutes offer four week courses but, if you can get a five week one, you will certainly benefit from it! It´s tough going but you have been studying. Teaching English in Benidorm - not much call for it to be honest but you may get private students provided you advertise, knock doors etc...


----------

